# What is preferable: online MBA, executive MBA or full time MBA?



## anna_banna (Aug 25, 2011)

I am planning to study further in marketing. I have three options. I can either opt for full time MBA, executive MBA or online MBA, specialization in marketing. Can anyone help me with the right choice. I am not just looking for a degree. In fact, I want to learn about the industry, key renowned people and the trends. I also aim to get a good opportunity for placement. So, do provide me your inputs about the same.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2011)

Full-time.


----------



## Gaurang Doshi (Dec 30, 2011)

If you have substantial work experience [more than 6 years] in the industry and if you plan to stick to the same industry, go for part time MBA.But at the same time, make sure that you enroll in a A grade college.All said and done, part time MBA is not seen in the same light as full time, but a good college /brand name will suffice for that. And the reality is that it’s almost impossible to shift career 180 degrees using your part time degree.If you are a fresher or have work experience of less than 2 years, I strongly suggest you to go for full time MBA. Also, if you are looking for a career shift [let's say from IT coding to sales /marketing], this is the right time to make that change.After having stayed in the industry for 4+ years, doing a full time MBA/and a career shift, will most probably erode all your previous work experience benefits. Check out JRE group of institution for better placements and good knowledge about the industry and course. JRE provides with best placements and focuses on practical knowledge.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 30, 2011)

Most of the industry considers Full-Time MBA as upto the mark. 
So, definitely go for Full-Time MBA.

else , if you have 8-10yrs industry experience then you can consider part-time MBA.


----------



## komalpateledu (Mar 29, 2012)

It depends on your priorities.  If you can opt for doing full time MBA course then that would be the best. But for this you will have to give complete your 2 years to it without working. Secondly if you are currently working and don’t want to leave your job then executive MBA would be suitable. This executive MBA is also appropriate if you want to start working just after completing your graduation and simultaneously complete your MBA. The last option would be online MBA the one which I would hardly recommend.


----------

